# Engineers Australia - Skills Assessment - Negative!



## uruntasci (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I just applied for skills assessment to Engineers Australia 4 weeks ago. The degree, BSc Industrial Engineering in one of the reputable universities in Turkey, I completed is under Washington Accord but at the time of my graduation it was not. However, the curriculum has not been changed. During my education I also completed another degree in Mathematics. Both degrees are Bachelor of Science degrees and I assured enough credit to complete both degrees. Hence, I have 2 separate degrees. I submitted my transcript and 2 separate degrees which was a mistake! I had option not to send my second degree but I though It would be something positive. I have an immigration agent and he did not advise me on that matter as well. 

Since my BSc in Industrial Engineering was not under Washington Accord in 2007, I chose CDR pathway. I have 9 years of experience as an Industrial Engineer. I have all the evidence SII records, pay slips, work references. Everything is complete and perfect. I chose a fast track assessment by paying extra 250 AUD. However, The assessor gave feedback that my education is scientific and I did not took enough engineering credits during my education. I couldn't even pass the pre-assessment due to this unfair judgement.

I am really in a desperate mood right now because I really worked hard during my education, my career as an industrial and while I was preparing CDR and now the assessor thinks that I am not an industrial engineer. I have my degree, my work references and every evidence but I am bouncing back.

I talked to my university and they could not believe that my degree was not counted as Industrial Engineer although I have the certificate and evidence.

My agent is telling me we can issue informal and formal appeal for reassessment but he is saying it will take at least 60 days (although I paid for the fast track).

Do you have any advises or suggestions on this matter?


----------



## Sina S (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello,

Don't worry. I believe that the appeal would be successful.,


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

uruntasci said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just applied for skills assessment to Engineers Australia 4 weeks ago. The degree, BSc Industrial Engineering in one of the reputable universities in Turkey, I completed is under Washington Accord but at the time of my graduation it was not. However, the curriculum has not been changed. During my education I also completed another degree in Mathematics. Both degrees are Bachelor of Science degrees and I assured enough credit to complete both degrees. Hence, I have 2 separate degrees. I submitted my transcript and 2 separate degrees which was a mistake! I had option not to send my second degree but I though It would be something positive. I have an immigration agent and he did not advise me on that matter as well.
> 
> ...


Do you have any news if ever you had lodged an informal or formal appeal? Thanks.


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

Sina S said:


> Hello,
> 
> Don't worry. I believe that the appeal would be successful.,


Hello,

I am also waiting for a decision after I filed for informal appeal of EA regarding evaluation of 1 year relevant work experience inside Australia.

The EA assessor stated that the reason for rejection is that he thinks that I am paid very low compared to what an Industrial Engineer should receive. He didn't talk about the relevance of the work I am claiming with respect to my occupation. I am also an Industrial Engineer, working as a Product Planner which is under Supply Chain Management. Supply Chain is a major field in Industrial Engineering. 

As I have read, the informal appeal is processed by an independent body outside of EA. Do they usually overturn the results at some point? I just not feel that the salary is a strong basis for rejecting relevant work experience.


----------



## emo1603 (Feb 1, 2016)

uruntasci said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just applied for skills assessment to Engineers Australia 4 weeks ago. The degree, BSc Industrial Engineering in one of the reputable universities in Turkey, I completed is under Washington Accord but at the time of my graduation it was not. However, the curriculum has not been changed. During my education I also completed another degree in Mathematics. Both degrees are Bachelor of Science degrees and I assured enough credit to complete both degrees. Hence, I have 2 separate degrees. I submitted my transcript and 2 separate degrees which was a mistake! I had option not to send my second degree but I though It would be something positive. I have an immigration agent and he did not advise me on that matter as well.
> 
> ...



Bro, Any feedback on your appeal? i wish you all the best!


----------

